# Absturz der Mir life im Netz - The Final Countdown



## Charly23 (19. März 2001)

Die russische Raumstation Mir ist auf ihrem Weg zum kontrollierten Absturz an einem Tag um drei Kilometer gesunken. Sie kreiste heute in 227,9 Kilometer Höhe um die Erde, teilte das russische Flugleitzentrum bei Moskau mit. 

Gestern waren noch 230,9 Kilometer gemessen worden. Es war der größte bisher verzeichnete Höhenverlust an einem Tag. Anfang Februar lag die Sinkgeschwindigkeit noch bei etwa 500 Metern. 

Heute Nachmittag wollten russische Raumfahrtspezialisten erneut einen wahrscheinlichen Absturztermin berechnen und dieses Szenario morgen der Raumfahrtbehörde Rosawiakosmos vorlegen.
Die Techniker gingen zuletzt davon aus, dass die 15 Jahre alte Raumstation am Abend des kommenden Donnerstags (22. März) die kritische Höhe von 220 Kilometern erreichen werde, in der die Bremsmanöver erfolgen sollen. Der kontrollierte Absturz in den menschenleeren Südpazifik werde dann am Freitagvormittag stattfinden.

Quelle: orf.at

Jetzt heisst es also wirklich Abschied nehmen *snif* ...

Eins ist sicher: für die Russen wird der kommende Freitag nicht der schönste Tag sein *g*

Ich habe erfahren dass der Absturz der Mir Life im Netz übertragen wird - leider hab´ ich die Adresse nicht da...

Charly23


----------



## MC_Donald (19. März 2001)

ie russische Raumstation Mir ist auf ihrem Weg zum kontrollierten Absturz an einem Tag um drei Kilometer gesunken. Sie kreiste heute in 227,9 Kilometer Höhe um die Erde, teilte das russische Flugleitzentrum bei Moskau mit. 
:
:Gestern waren noch 230,9 Kilometer gemessen worden. Es war der größte bisher verzeichnete Höhenverlust an einem Tag. Anfang Februar lag die Sinkgeschwindigkeit noch bei etwa 500 Metern. 
:
:Heute Nachmittag wollten russische Raumfahrtspezialisten erneut einen wahrscheinlichen Absturztermin berechnen und dieses Szenario morgen der Raumfahrtbehörde Rosawiakosmos vorlegen.
ie Techniker gingen zuletzt davon aus, dass die 15 Jahre alte Raumstation am Abend des kommenden Donnerstags (22. März) die kritische Höhe von 220 Kilometern erreichen werde, in der die Bremsmanöver erfolgen sollen. Der kontrollierte Absturz in den menschenleeren Südpazifik werde dann am Freitagvormittag stattfinden.
:
:Quelle: orf.at
:
:Jetzt heisst es also wirklich Abschied nehmen *snif* ...
:
:Eins ist sicher: für die Russen wird der kommende Freitag nicht der schönste Tag sein *g*
:
:Ich habe erfahren dass der Absturz der Mir Life im Netz übertragen wird - leider hab´ ich die Adresse nicht da...
:
:Charly23

Hab ich auch gehört, war glaub ich auf Pro7, aber die Idioten haben die Adresse nicht gesagt!


----------



## Joker (19. März 2001)

ie russische Raumstation Mir ist auf ihrem Weg zum kontrollierten Absturz an einem Tag um drei Kilometer gesunken. Sie kreiste heute in 227,9 Kilometer Höhe um die Erde, teilte das russische Flugleitzentrum bei Moskau mit. 
:
:Gestern waren noch 230,9 Kilometer gemessen worden. Es war der größte bisher verzeichnete Höhenverlust an einem Tag. Anfang Februar lag die Sinkgeschwindigkeit noch bei etwa 500 Metern. 
:
:Heute Nachmittag wollten russische Raumfahrtspezialisten erneut einen wahrscheinlichen Absturztermin berechnen und dieses Szenario morgen der Raumfahrtbehörde Rosawiakosmos vorlegen.
ie Techniker gingen zuletzt davon aus, dass die 15 Jahre alte Raumstation am Abend des kommenden Donnerstags (22. März) die kritische Höhe von 220 Kilometern erreichen werde, in der die Bremsmanöver erfolgen sollen. Der kontrollierte Absturz in den menschenleeren Südpazifik werde dann am Freitagvormittag stattfinden.
:
:Quelle: orf.at
:
:Jetzt heisst es also wirklich Abschied nehmen *snif* ...
:
:Eins ist sicher: für die Russen wird der kommende Freitag nicht der schönste Tag sein *g*
:
:Ich habe erfahren dass der Absturz der Mir Life im Netz übertragen wird - leider hab´ ich die Adresse nicht da...
:
:Charly23

jo ich kenne sie...werde es mir wohl auch geben
Hier ist die URL
http://www.mirreentry.com/

wird bestimmt goil


----------



## MC_Donald (19. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Absturz der Mir life im Netz - The Final Countdown*

:ie russische Raumstation Mir ist auf ihrem Weg zum kontrollierten Absturz an einem Tag um drei Kilometer gesunken. Sie kreiste heute in 227,9 Kilometer Höhe um die Erde, teilte das russische Flugleitzentrum bei Moskau mit. 
::
::Gestern waren noch 230,9 Kilometer gemessen worden. Es war der größte bisher verzeichnete Höhenverlust an einem Tag. Anfang Februar lag die Sinkgeschwindigkeit noch bei etwa 500 Metern. 
::
::Heute Nachmittag wollten russische Raumfahrtspezialisten erneut einen wahrscheinlichen Absturztermin berechnen und dieses Szenario morgen der Raumfahrtbehörde Rosawiakosmos vorlegen.
:ie Techniker gingen zuletzt davon aus, dass die 15 Jahre alte Raumstation am Abend des kommenden Donnerstags (22. März) die kritische Höhe von 220 Kilometern erreichen werde, in der die Bremsmanöver erfolgen sollen. Der kontrollierte Absturz in den menschenleeren Südpazifik werde dann am Freitagvormittag stattfinden.
::
::Quelle: orf.at
::
::Jetzt heisst es also wirklich Abschied nehmen *snif* ...
::
::Eins ist sicher: für die Russen wird der kommende Freitag nicht der schönste Tag sein *g*
::
::Ich habe erfahren dass der Absturz der Mir Life im Netz übertragen wird - leider hab´ ich die Adresse nicht da...
::
::Charly23
:
:jo ich kenne sie...werde es mir wohl auch geben
:Hier ist die URL
:http://www.mirreentry.com/
:
:wird bestimmt goil

Danke, ich werds mir auch angucken!


----------



## Broeckchen (19. März 2001)

ich schaue es mir auch an. die erfahrung aus 100% schrott noch mehr schrott zu fabrizieren kann ich mir einfach nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## Darren (19. März 2001)

Wollen wir Wetten abschließen , ob sie auf Deutschland fällt und wenn ja wo ? So in der Art "Wetten , dass sie Mecklenburg-Vorpommern plattmacht ?" . Nein , ich lese nicht die Bildzeitung , ich bin bloß besorgt .
Gruß
Darren


----------



## Charly23 (19. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Absturz der Mir life im Netz - The Final Countdown*

:ich schaue es mir auch an. die erfahrung aus 100% schrott noch mehr schrott zu fabrizieren kann ich mir einfach nicht entgehen lassen 

100% Schrott? Wenn das die Russen hören könnten! lol


----------



## Broeckchen (19. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:Absturz der Mir life im Netz - The Final Countdown*

::ich schaue es mir auch an. die erfahrung aus 100% schrott noch mehr schrott zu fabrizieren kann ich mir einfach nicht entgehen lassen 
:
:100% Schrott? Wenn das die Russen hören könnten! lol

*g* sind hier wolga-deutsche anwesend? *duck*


----------



## Charly23 (19. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Absturz der Mir life im Netz - The Final Countdown*

:Wollen wir Wetten abschließen , ob sie auf Deutschland fällt und wenn ja wo ? So in der Art "Wetten , dass sie Mecklenburg-Vorpommern plattmacht ?" . Nein , ich lese nicht die Bildzeitung , ich bin bloß besorgt .
:Gruß
arren

Da zum abi auch Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnungen kommen werden.. *g*... könnte ich mir ja ausrechnenn wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass die Mir dieses Vorpommern "plattmacht".

Einer hat aber ganz gute Chancen, im Falle eines Treffers, zu überleben: Helmut Kohl.

rofl


----------



## Lightsaver (20. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:Absturz der Mir life im Netz - The Final Countdown*

::Wollen wir Wetten abschließen , ob sie auf Deutschland fällt und wenn ja wo ? So in der Art "Wetten , dass sie Mecklenburg-Vorpommern plattmacht ?" . Nein , ich lese nicht die Bildzeitung , ich bin bloß besorgt .
::Gruß
:arren
:
a zum abi auch Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnungen kommen werden.. *g*... könnte ich mir ja ausrechnenn wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass die Mir dieses Vorpommern "plattmacht".
:
wieso sollte die mir gerade meinc schönen bundesland "plattmachen" ?


----------



## Lightsaver (20. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:Absturz der Mir life im Netz - The Final Countdown*

::Wollen wir Wetten abschließen , ob sie auf Deutschland fällt und wenn ja wo ? So in der Art "Wetten , dass sie Mecklenburg-Vorpommern plattmacht ?" . Nein , ich lese nicht die Bildzeitung , ich bin bloß besorgt .
::Gruß
:arren
:
a zum abi auch Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnungen kommen werden.. *g*... könnte ich mir ja ausrechnenn wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass die Mir dieses Vorpommern "plattmacht".
:
wieso sollte die mir gerade meinc schönes bundesland "plattmachen" ?


----------



## Sukultan (20. März 2001)

*trauriger Abschied*

Klasse Seite. Ich werde mir den Absturz sicher ansehen. Auch wenn mich die ganze Sache irgendwie ein wenig melancholisch werden läßt - vielleicht weil in meinen Augen die MIR der erste Schritt in Richtung Besiedelung des Weltalls darstellte.


----------



## Sukultan (20. März 2001)

*leben in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern etwa Menschen ??*

das wäre doch nicht schlimm - oder leben in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern etwa Menschen ?


----------



## Charly23 (20. März 2001)

*RE:trauriger Abschied*

:Klasse Seite. Ich werde mir den Absturz sicher ansehen. Auch wenn mich die ganze Sache irgendwie ein wenig melancholisch werden läßt - vielleicht weil in meinen Augen die MIR der erste Schritt in Richtung Besiedelung des Weltalls darstellte.

Wenn man es genau nimmt wird die ISS "der erste Schritt in Richtung Besiedelung des Weltalls" bedeuten. Von dieser Raumstation ausgehend sind dann Expeditionen (bzw. deren Vorbereitung) zum Mars möglich...

Die Mir ist.. äh.. war - meiner Meinung nach - genauso wie das amerikanische "Spacelab" Teil einer, sicherlich äußerst wichtigen "Grundlagenforschung".

Charly23


----------



## gaensebluehmschn (21. März 2001)

*RE:RE:trauriger Abschied*

Die Mir war ja irgendwie wirklich ein technisches Meisterwerk:

Wie lang hätte sie halten sollen? - ca. 2 Jahre
Wie lang hat sie gehalten? - ca. 15 Jahre

Ich fag mich halt irgendwie, warum die immer so über das erät geschimpft haben, so von Wegen Schrott usw. ...........


----------



## Charly23 (23. März 2001)

*AW: RE:RE:trauriger Abschied*

_- Die Mir war ja irgendwie wirklich ein technisches Meisterwerk:
- 
- Wie lang hätte sie halten sollen? - ca. 2 Jahre
- Wie lang hat sie gehalten? - ca. 15 Jahre
- 
- Ich fag mich halt irgendwie, warum die immer so über das erät geschimpft haben, so von Wegen Schrott usw. ...........
-  _

Aus einem einfachen Grund: Wie du schon erwähnt hast, hat die Mir ihre ursprünglich geplante Lebenszeit um das Vielfache überschritten. Aus diesem Grund häuften sich die die Mängel und damit auch die notwendigen Reperaturen...

Heute um 7 Uhr ist sie übrigens planmäßig in den südpazifischen Ozean gestürtzt (bzw. das was nachdem Eintritt in die Atmospäre von ihr noch übrig war) - Sie soll "heller als die Sonne geleuchtet haben".

Charly23


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (23. März 2001)

*AW: RE:RE:trauriger Abschied*

shit. und ich wollts mir im internet anschauen. und wer is dran schuld? die SCHULE! grrrrrrrrr.   :'-(


----------



## Joker (24. März 2001)

*AW: RE:RE:trauriger Abschied*

_- - Die Mir war ja irgendwie wirklich ein technisches Meisterwerk:
- - 
- - Wie lang hätte sie halten sollen? - ca. 2 Jahre
- - Wie lang hat sie gehalten? - ca. 15 Jahre
- - 
- - Ich fag mich halt irgendwie, warum die immer so über das erät geschimpft haben, so von Wegen Schrott usw. ...........
- -  
- 
- Aus einem einfachen Grund: Wie du schon erwähnt hast, hat die Mir ihre ursprünglich geplante Lebenszeit um das Vielfache überschritten. Aus diesem Grund häuften sich die die Mängel und damit auch die notwendigen Reperaturen...
- 
- Heute um 7 Uhr ist sie übrigens planmäßig in den südpazifischen Ozean gestürtzt (bzw. das was nachdem Eintritt in die Atmospäre von ihr noch übrig war) - Sie soll "heller als die Sonne geleuchtet haben".
- 
- Charly23
-  _

habs leider nicht Live gesehen da ich arbeiten musste 
hab aber Aufnamen im Fernsehen gesehen. Sooo spektakulär sah das nicht aus...kommt wohl daher das es übers Fernsehen nicht so toll rüberkommt.
Z.b Sonnenfinsternissen sind im Fernsehen auch nicht der Bringer und als ich sie Live 1999 gesehen habe bin ich voll abgegangen..das war genial.

naja jetzt ist halt weniger schrott im weltraum dafür wieder umso mehr im Pazifik...was da schon alles an Schrott rumliegt.


----------



## Charly23 (24. März 2001)

*AW: RE:RE:trauriger Abschied .... und jetzt noch mehr Schrott im Pazifik *

- habs leider nicht Live gesehen da ich arbeiten musste 

Ich hab´ den Absturz auch versäumt... musste zu der Zeit ´ne Französich-Arbeit schreiben...

- hab aber Aufnamen im Fernsehen gesehen. Sooo spektakulär sah das nicht aus...kommt wohl daher das es übers Fernsehen nicht so toll rüberkommt.

Glaub´ ich auch...

- naja jetzt ist halt weniger schrott im weltraum dafür wieder umso mehr im Pazifik...was da schon alles an Schrott rumliegt. [/i]

*gg*

Charly23


----------



## Charly23 (24. März 2001)

*AW: RE:RE:trauriger Abschied .... aber ´ne "perfekte Bruchlandung "*

".... Im Herzen des ZUP, dem Regiesaal mit den Computern und Monitoren zwischen dem geschwungenen Zuschauerbalkon und der riesigen Weltkartenprojektion, wo sonst Techniker und Neugierige leger die Bahnen der Mir auf der Leinwand verfolgten und oft mit den Besatzungen scherzten, geht es feierlich zu. Gekleidet wie zu einem gleichermaßen traurigen und erhebenden Anlass, gibt man der Mir das letzte Geleit. Punkt 3.32 Uhr Ortszeit erfolgt das erste Bremsmanöver durch den angekoppelten Progress-Frachttransporter. Die um ihre Längsachse rollende Mir kippt planmäßig in die steilen Finalrunden um die Erde. Wie ein dem Tod ergebenes Tier schenkt sie vom großen Monitor dem Publikum ihre letzten Filmsequenzen vom Planet Erde. Gespickt mit blinkenden Datenmengen, die alle Experten aufatmen lassen.

Auf 188 Kilometer Höhe sinkt die Mir bis 5.05 Uhr. Aus ihren Kreisen sind längst Ellipsen geworden. Das zweite Bremsmanöver kippt die Station noch mehr. Theoretisch könnte sie jetzt noch einmal aufsteigen. Ihr Schicksal aber ist der Vollzug. Samt Souvenirs wie Wimpeln von 104 Bewohnern, der Gitarre, einer Flasche Cognac, privaten Fotos, drei künstlichen Tannen, einem Kostüm von Väterchen Frost, Büchern und mutierten Mikroben nähert sie sich der Zerstö-rung.

8 Uhr, 7 Minuten, 36 Sekunden Moskauer Zeit. Der kritischste Moment. Das dritte Bremsmanöver - 158 Kilometer über Kasachstan, von wo aus die neue Mir vor 15 Jahren in Richtung Umlaufbahn raste, kommt es zum Todesstoß. In drei Runden erreicht sie die dichten Außenschichten der Erdatmosphä-re. 37 Minuten später ist es so weit.

Bildkontakt gibt es nicht mehr. Doch die Daten beweisen, dass die Mir dem Aufprall auf die Atmosphäre nur acht Minuten lang bis in eine Höhe von 80 Kilometern standhält. Das Feuerwerk ihrer Reste am pazifischen Abendhimmel verschwindet um 9.00 Uhr des Moskauer Morgens.

Der japanische Nachbar im ZUP atmet auf. Ein paar Tränen fließen. Doch kein Beifall für die perfekte Bruchlandung der Männer an den Schaltpulten brandet auf. 'Mir hat die triumphale Mission beendet', heißt die Parole, während sie sich zufrieden erheben. Einer fragt: 'Wo steht das Bier?'"

Quelle: http://www.salzburg.com/sn/01/03/24/seite3-23571.html


----------

